# herotilapia multispinosa & Archocentrus multispinosa



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Herotilapia multispinosa 
Archocentrus multispinosa

What is the difference?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

There isn't one... :roll:


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

....alright.. 

I found a reference to both names being a rainbow. Just had to ask.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

They were reviewing the genus & found it didnt belong in the original genus assigned to it so it was renamed. Happens all the time with cichlids.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup... I guess they moved them from Herotilapia to Archocentrus. But, the last I heard was that the majority of people disagree with them being in the Arch. genus... So, who knows :?


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

nice fish under any definition,perfect for the c-a community tank


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Unfortunately they are very hard to find in my area. Also looking for a salvini.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm looking for a pair of Multispinosa as well... They seem to be hard to find around these parts too. My LFS almost always have Salvini's, beautiful fish, but my are they quite the little trouble makers. I had a stunning female that was just way to aggressive for the community I had her in at the time, so I had to get rid of her.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucky you. I almost got a pair of rainbows. But I hesitated the buy and he sold them at an auction.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Bummer... I'm sure I could easily find them if I was to order them online but I just hate the thought of having to pay $65 for shipping on $20 worth of fish. :roll: Not to mention it's in the dead of winter...


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I'm I'm Vancouver, Canada. So right now we get lows on -4Ã‚Â°c and highs of +5Ã‚Â°c. I'd rather not order fish. I would travel down to Bellingham for it. Their so rare that I'd travel toget them assuming it wouldn't exceed a 5 hour round trip.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Burrrr! Yeah I think with the wind chill today it was in the negatives here as well. We were having a really mild winter up until the past few days.

I have about an hour commute round trip to get to my LFS. Otherwise I'm stuck with the local chain stores which pretty much suck...


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

I have two LFS within a 10 min drive. But even they have a hard time finding these fish. 
But I've still asked them to keep a lookout.


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

they are usually EASY to find in az. try jeff rapps ,maybe he can send yousome.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

lp85253 said:


> they are usually EASY to find in az. try jeff rapps ,maybe he can send yousome.


It was -7Ã‚Â°c yes day afternoon here in Vancouver. I don't feel comfortable with recording fish via mail in this weather. Plus it would be cross border.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I came across a deal I couldn't pass up on Aquabid. I got 6x Multispinosa for $30 shipped! Hopefully everything works out as I have never ordered fish via mail before...

Let me know if you want the sellers name, as I believe he has quite a few.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Too bad I found this thread too late, I could have saved you some money...


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Aha Funny how popular these guys are in the states. I still can't find them. 
Still looking for these and rainbow's..


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I haven't seen any for a while either, but they are a very nice fish. I last kept them in the mid 70s. As with any fish, it seems, where you are will determine it's availability. Fish we rarely see here are common elsewhere. Two that I rarely see here are Laetacara species and Nanacara.


----------

